
WikiLeaks release excludes evidence of €2B transfer from Syria to Russia - dbcooper
http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/wikileaks-syria-files-syria-russia-bank-2-billion/
======
trendia
Conversation on Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/WikiLeaks/comments/51yxv1/wikileaks...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WikiLeaks/comments/51yxv1/wikileaks_release_excludes_evidence_of_2_billion/)

